

Getting Started Is Overrated - auxbuss
http://lifehacker.com/5634357/dangerous-ideas-getting-started-is-overrated

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1679548>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1553659>

